# 3M Performance Finish...not impressed



## juanchankane (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi there, just wanted to share that I tried this product and even though it is really easy to apply, durability is not good IMO. I applied two layers and while it's water beading and protection was initially good (looks: average), it didn't survive well after just a very gentle wash. From a durability perspective this is a no go to me.

Time to look elsewhere, I am between Klasse SG or Collinite 476, and would like to hear opinions on durability. Weather over here is generally hot and sunny.

Thanks 4 reading.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well i still ain't recieved mine regardless I just wanted a nice cloth :lol:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Collinite 476!!! Found excellent results! Gave a nice deep finish, lovely beading when wet (obviously  ) and very very good durability.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats cheating putting up pics of mirros haha! Thats nuts man!

Aint tried it but Ive heard someone else say the same thing.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

juanchankane said:


> Hi there, just wanted to share that I tried this product and even though it is really easy to apply, durability is not good IMO. I applied two layers and while it's water beading and protection was initially good (looks: average), it didn't survive well after just a very gentle wash. From a durability perspective this is a no go to me.
> 
> Time to look elsewhere, I am between Klasse SG or Collinite 476, and would like to hear opinions on durability. Weather over here is generally hot and sunny.
> 
> Thanks 4 reading.


Is that the same as 3m Showhine wax paste?


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

:doubleshowhat an outstanding finish on that black


----------



## juanchankane (Dec 18, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Is that the same as 3m Showhine wax paste?


Nope, the 3M is a liquid sealant 





Anyway, dont believe everything you see :car:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Optics and durability are supposedly very good, but c'mon you "slightly inexperienced" demodetailer, what's up with that cord???


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought it was pants too, left smears and as said didn't look that great.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

what kind of polisher is he using?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've still to try mine yet. Roll on good weather!!!


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

tzotzo, it's a basic dual action waxer/polisher. Not intended for correction though.


----------

